# egg hatch too early?



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

is it rare for egg to hatch early like it hatches late too??

i got an egg that hatched this morning. From my days count and the calendar i set up, the egg was lay on the 10th. so today is the 26th, which means its only has been 16 days passed....premature?? i checked the chick and it look normal like every other chicks. 

also i have 2 other pairs that lay their eggs on the 11th and today as i went to feed them, i notices that there are lots of cracks around the shell which it will probably hatch later today or tomorrow. 

i heard many complaint that their eggs take too long to hatch, but i am complaining my are hatching too early. 

So my question is: is there anything i should be aware off such as any heath issue later on in life or it is perfectly normal for any eggs to hatch early?

btw, these are all homing pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think eggs can hatch anywhere from 16 to 18 days, although I have always experieinced it to be around the 18th day.

You must have some wonderful brooders, keeping those eggs really toasty. 

Can you post pics of the hatchling?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I wouldn't be concerned with the early hatch , as long as they are healthy is the main thing . I agree with skyeking on the suggestion you have some good brooders


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> I think eggs can hatch anywhere from 16 to 18 days, although I have always experieinced it to be around the 18th day.
> 
> You must have some wonderful brooders, keeping those eggs really toasty.
> 
> Can you post pics of the hatchling?


here it is. papa is very gentle and calm. He his her mate are the tamest in the loft. he wont peck me even if i take a peek of his baby..thats how tame his is. 

*Unfortunately the other egg is infertile..*


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

*so do you will the chick look like one of his older brother and sister?* sister is the white grizzle and brother is the red grizzle.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Is the mother almost white? and she is ash red too I am guessing.

Basically if she is almost all white you will get another grizzle like one of the ones you have bred, If she is similar in colour to one of the ones you bred which would make her only het grizzle then there is a chance you will get non grizzle birds of this mating aswell. If it is blue in base colour its a hen, if its ash red in base colour its a cockbird that will show blue flecking as it will be carrying blue. Could get all patterns, Looks like he is check, She could be T check judging by your red grizzle in the pic and they could both carry bar so anything is possible with pattern, Even barless although rare and unlikely in this case.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Is the mother almost white? and she is ash red too I am guessing.
> 
> Basically if she is almost all white you will get another grizzle like one of the ones you have bred, If she is similar in colour to one of the ones you bred which would make her only het grizzle then there is a chance you will get non grizzle birds of this mating aswell. If it is blue in base colour its a hen, if its ash red in base colour its a cockbird that will show blue flecking as it will be carrying blue. Could get all patterns, Looks like he is check, She could be T check judging by your red grizzle in the pic and they could both carry bar so anything is possible with pattern, Even barless although rare and unlikely in this case.


very great information there nz_pigeon, but the hen is a Recessive white and i think she is carrying red. Im assume the chick will be red grizzle like its older brother.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> very great information there nz_pigeon, but the hen is a Recessive white and i think she is carrying red. Im assume the chick will be red grizzle like its older brother.


Have you got a pic of the hen? She has bull eyes not coloured eyes is that right? She is definetly carrying ash red under whatever is causing the white. Ofcourse this is assuming there is no chance she was jumped by a different cockbird.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Have you got a pic of the hen? She has bull eyes not coloured eyes is that right? She is definetly carrying ash red under whatever is causing the white. Ofcourse this is assuming there is no chance she was jumped by a different cockbird.


yes the hen is full bull eye and yes she may carry ash red that is probably why she produced the red grizzle. She is very young, just turned 1 year old this month and so as her mate. She is a very tame pigeon and i always kept my eyes on her closely. Im pretty sure there is no chance she would have an affair with any other cocks because her mate is the dominant cock in the loft.


----------

